# First ever in georgia.



## Catfishdrum (Nov 27, 2016)

So my neighbor has gotten into duck hunting. This is his 2nd year. This morning at Lake Juliette here in middle georgia he Baggs a "Surf Scotter" usually found in Maine and Alaska.  The Georgia DNR told him it was the first ever in georgia.  He had several photos taken for GON. Here is a few pics. How cool is that... he will be hooked for life.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Nov 27, 2016)

It's definitely not the first to be killed in Georgia but it's still cool.


----------



## Catfishdrum (Nov 27, 2016)

I was just going on what he told me... he might not be the first but your right it is a cool duck.


----------



## Catfishdrum (Nov 27, 2016)

maybe its the first this year??? lol


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 27, 2016)

That is uncommon for inland GA as Scoters are a sea duck, but they are commonly seen on the coast. Either way, it would be a surprise in a spread that far inland.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Nov 27, 2016)

Killed one on Seminole several years ago but it is a rare duck here for sure.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 27, 2016)

Guess everyone's gona be on Juliette after the split since we all know where the ducks are


----------



## Old Bart (Nov 27, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> Guess everyone's gona be on Juliette after the split since we all know where the ducks are



Real jokes on them more hunters than ducks


----------



## Catfishdrum (Nov 28, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Since we are going all high and mighty, that's not a ringneck in the first picture.



All 3 pictures are the same duck. I don't know what he is wearing or about his headlamp. I will definitely tell him about the safety issue. I see where you quoted that post of the best of the best but where is the original post? Was it deleted?


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice! Ive never even seen one of those, was that all he got?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2016)

It aint the first.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2016)

killed these in the Savannah River


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2016)

It aint the first scooter surf common or black. That are killed in Georgia all The time and pictures are posted here all the time. Now if somebody kills a King Eider in Georgia. I would be impressed.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> That is uncommon for inland GA as Scoters are a sea duck, but they are commonly seen on the coast. Either way, it would be a surprise in a spread that far inland.


Folks have told me that they have seen them killed on the lakes. Not allot but they are killed.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice bird!


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 28, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Folks have told me that they have seen them killed on the lakes. Not allot but they are killed.



I said uncommon not unheard of.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2016)

Folks if you want to argue do it in a PM.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I said uncommon not unheard of.


I was just saying what I have been told. Now  if anybody posted a picture king eider other than you that would be up for question.
I think you are the only one that is a regular that has killed one.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 28, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I was just saying what I have been told. Now  if anybody posted a picture king eider other than you that would be up for question.
> I think you are the only one that is a regular that has killed one.



I have never killed a king just a common. You have to go to the Bearing Sea to get a King and that cost some big $$$$. I may make it one day, but it will be one of the last birds I get if i ever get one.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I have never killed a king just a common. You have to go to the Bearing Sea to get a King and that cost some big $$$$. I may make it one day, but it will be one of the last birds I get if i ever get one.



who here has killed an eider? Other than you?


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 28, 2016)

There are a couple of guys on here that don't post much that have killed them all. I am working on it, but it gets tougher the shorter the list gets.


----------



## Triple BB (Nov 28, 2016)

Killed some eiders in Massachusetts. Pretty dumb birds honestly. But man are they a sight! Crazy how they are not cousins to penguins. Amazing birds.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Nov 28, 2016)

I've killed surf scoters out in the coast with killer.   I even saw killer kill one at 80 yards on the water.  We had winged one and he landed on just outside the decoys.  Killer stood up and took the shot and rolled him over.    This definitely wasn't the first one in GA, but I'm sure there are not many killed that far from the coast.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky BB


----------



## welderguy (Nov 28, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> There are a couple of guys on here that don't post much that have killed them all. I am working on it, but it gets tougher the shorter the list gets.



I know a guy who has killed every species and has them all mounted. Drakes and hens both. He'd been trying for roughly 40 years and finally finished a couple years ago.

It's a cool collection to look at.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 28, 2016)

welderguy said:


> I know a guy who has killed every species and has them all mounted. Drakes and hens both. He'd been trying for roughly 40 years and finally finished a couple years ago.
> 
> It's a cool collection to look at.



I am working on it with the exception that I am not mounting hens. Taxidermy is just SOOO dang expensive. I bet that is an impressive collection


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> who here has killed an eider? Other than you?



Killed a couple of eiders on the Chesapeake Bay, but not a king.


----------



## Catfishdrum (Nov 28, 2016)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> Nice! Ive never even seen one of those, was that all he got?



Yep... that was it


----------



## Catfishdrum (Nov 28, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> It aint the first.[/QUOTE. Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah I can promise you killer delete ain't bashing you.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 1, 2016)

Hunted the scoters for years in Va before moving here two and a half years ago.  They will literally decoy in while you're setting your long lines, even dragging them behind your boat.  They are rafting birds and there's no way that Juvi drake was alone.  I'm not familiar with Juliette but if there are any freshwater mussel beds, etc., they will stay and eat on them for days.  The mature drakes are absolutely beautiful.  I have some pics but I am not at home to post them now.  Good deal on your first bird though!


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 1, 2016)

The fact that he's a juvie makes me more inclined to believe he could have been a lone scoter that got grouped up with some divers. I killed a drake white-wing scoter on an inland FL lake, several seasons ago, that had done just that with some redheads.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 1, 2016)

Allot of folks don't realize that different species of ducks will fly together. I have killed green wings flying with wood ducks and mallards flying with teal


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 1, 2016)

Chewbaka81 said:


> I've killed surf scoters out in the coast with killer.   I even saw killer kill one at 80 yards on the water.  We had winged one and he landed on just outside the decoys.  Killer stood up and took the shot and rolled him over.    This definitely wasn't the first one in GA, but I'm sure there are not many killed that far from the coast.


 

elephant gun. musta been. sounds like the one that you hit and watch winged locked soaring outa range but then drops like a rock. some how you find it and the only hole you find happened to go right through the heart. Its amazing how far they can glide sometimes knowing its the last flight. Respect to these little guys.


----------



## GLS (Dec 2, 2016)

The record  has gotta be who will be the first to eat one, not kill one.   Gil


----------



## andyparm (Dec 2, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> who here has killed an eider? Other than you?



Me. In Georgia. It's been a while guys. Hope all is well!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2016)

andyparm said:


> Me. In Georgia. It's been a while guys. Hope all is well!


When are you comming home?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2016)

GLS said:


> The record  has gotta be who will be the first to eat one, not kill one.   Gil



So you have. They make good sausage


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 2, 2016)

They eat fine, we have taken surf, white-wing and black here, just never know what the North wind will bring.

Congrats on a rare bird


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 2, 2016)

Was hunting last year with a buddy, had a bunch of blacks and mallards land outside the decoys, noticed one duck with a lot of white on it.  It was an Eider, hand a bunch shoot at them when they flew over the corn field and they came to the river chasing it, too bad no season is in here for Eiders


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 2, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> Hunted the scoters for years in Va before moving here two and a half years ago.  They will literally decoy in while you're setting your long lines, even dragging them behind your boat.  They are rafting birds and there's no way that Juvi drake was alone.  I'm not familiar with Juliette but if there are any freshwater mussel beds, etc., they will stay and eat on them for days.  The mature drakes are absolutely beautiful.  I have some pics but I am not at home to post them now.  Good deal on your first bird though!



Funny that no one was capable of answering this. That lake is full of mussels.

Also :

WHO ALL GONNA BE CAMPIN OUT FOR A SCOTER ON JULIETTE ONE WEEK FROM TONIGHT SAY YEAAAAAHHHH!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 2, 2016)

It's already a circus out there. I wish this would have never been posted. I only hunt there on weekdays late in The year. I've seen far to many cormorant shooters out there.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 2, 2016)

OOPs!  Sorry if I brought the rigs to y'alls honey hole by posting some VA info...My bad fellas.......


----------



## craig88 (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats on the scoter. Here are my Kings from last year.


----------



## craig88 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 4, 2016)

craig88 said:


> Congrats on the scoter. Here are my Kings from last year.



Beautiful bird. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 4, 2016)

*reference pics*

I'm not trying to hijack your thread or anything but just some reference pics since these are not too common in these parts. Y'all shoot straight and be safe!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm not going to Juliette to hunt ducks.  just saying.


----------

